# out of bussiness sale



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Just wanted to give anyone in S.E. Michigan that fly fishes that the flyfishing shop on N.Baldwin and Clarkston Rd is having a moving sale.I just happened to drive by there tonight and seen the signs in the windows and thought I would pass the info on. Maybe you can get a deal on the new Fly Rod you been wanting or that new pair of waders or maybe you just need some new fly patterns.Hope this helps someone.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I sure hope Hanks is going out of business...

I'll have to take a drive there today


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

tommytubular said:


> I sure hope Hanks is going out of business...
> 
> I'll have to take a drive there today


Tommy, please advise once u find out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's Hank's website.

http://www.hanksflyfishing.com/index.asp?menuitem=home

It's been 7 years since I lived in Oakland County but even during the "good economy" it was tough for local fly shops.

There was the great shop on Main St. in Royal Oak that folded, Westbank in Bloomfield Hills and the shop in downtown Northville that I think folded.

Would be a bummer if another local shop was "downsizing".


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i miss flymart....


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I couldn't wait until after work... so I called.

It was explained to me that they are not going out of business... but the lease is up in a couple months and the business will be moving. No firm information on where it will be yet.

This is an inventory reduction sale... 25% off anything you buy from in stock items.

Still might have to make the trip this afternoon


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I hope they move southeast. If they got on the M-59 corridor in the Utica are they could clean up. Not a single fly shop in Macomb County..........and Oakland traffic could get to them easily across 59.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

ESOX said:


> I hope they move southeast. If they got on the M-59 corridor in the Utica are they could clean up. Not a single fly shop in Macomb County..........and Oakland traffic could get to them easily across 59.


Did the Orvis corporate store in Partridge Creek or whatever that fancy strip mall is called on Rochester Rd make it? That's basically on the cusp of Macomb County (though people in Rochester/Hills may quarrel with being consider almost Macomb-ites:lol

Aside from my bad attempt at humor are the Paint Creek and Orvis corporate stores still open in Rochester?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The O Corporaste store closed about 5 years back,my kids and I did well. 
I think Paint Creek closed a while back too. I only went there once or twice, they looked at me like I was a heathen when I told them I was looking for foam bass bug popper heads. Never went back.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i miss flymart....


Me too. That was a great shop, and they were well versed in all aspects of the sport.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks Tommy!


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I was in there the other day. They told me they were moving into the palza by K-Mart on M-24 and Clarkston. Lake Orion. Apparently they are waiting for the "paper work" to go through. At least thats what the person told me...they wern't too informative about the move.



ESOX said:


> I hope they move southeast. If they got on the M-59 corridor in the Utica are they could clean up. Not a single fly shop in Macomb County..........and Oakland traffic could get to them easily across 59.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Esox, I'm with you on M-59 placement. Gander Mountain was pretty much the last place in Macomb county that sold tying materials, but the last time I was up there it was slim pickings. I noticed the new(er) Dick's Sporting Good's over at Gratiot and 23 mile does carry a small selection of fly fishing gear, but no tying materials. It sure would be nice to have something for the east-siders.

As far as moving over by K-Mart, I think that may be a good move. It is slightly closer for me at least, and from that location its less than a mile from both P.C. and Bald Mtn.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I was in the Novi shop when Ken (Hank) told his manager they were moving.
That shop closed 4 weeks later.

Anyone want to place bets?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Chromedoggy said:


> I was in the Novi shop when Ken (Hank) told his manager they were moving.
> That shop closed 4 weeks later.
> 
> Anyone want to place bets?


What ever happened to Bueter's in Northville? It's been 7 years or so since they "moved" from their downtown Northville store. Did they ever relocate?

Flymart was a great fly shop. John, the owner was extremely helpful and I took a great fly fishing class through their shop at a fly fishing club in Oxford. I thought that they were far better than the Royal Oak Orvis shop though its manager Rich is a nice guy.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> What ever happened to Bueter's in Northville? It's been 7 years or so since they "moved" from their downtown Northville store. Did they ever relocate?
> 
> Flymart was a great fly shop. John, the owner was extremely helpful and I took a great fly fishing class through their shop at a fly fishing club in Oxford. I thought that they were far better than the Royal Oak Orvis shop though its manager Rich is a nice guy.



John Bueter got booted to the curb in Northville
He teamed up with Hank in Novi and had that store on a nice track and got booted to the curb there.

Hank bought Flymart's remaining shop in Waterford (moved from Royal Oak)

Now I see things going full circle


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Chromedoggy said:


> John Bueter got booted to the curb in Northville
> He teamed up with Hank in Novi and had that store on a nice track and got booted to the curb there.
> 
> Hank bought Flymart's remaining shop in Waterford (moved from Royal Oak)
> ...


I was really unimpressed with Hank's spot on Michigan Outdoors about his sna... I mean fly fishing outing for salmon on the PM this past fall. The part about flies ending up in the fishes tails because they were "mad" and were swatting at the flies with their tails was, um....the first time I'd ever heard such a thing.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

well, i've yet to do business with his company or any of the ones he's had to do with in the past, but i am definately not impressed from what i've heard on here along with what I seen on MOOD tv last fall.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The facination of a "River runs through it" has subsided. Many that bought expensive tackle couldn't deal with the frustration of not being able to duplicate the success...LOL

I've toyed with the idea of a flyshop many years ago (before the economy went in the ****ter) and honestly no matter how I crunched the numbers, they wouldn't add up. Lease expenses along with payroll (unless you want to live there and do it solo) would require one to sell several high end rods and waders DAILY just to keep the doors open. 

I'm a prime example. For a few years I dumped pretty much all of my disposable income into rods, reels and gadgets. Now it's just hooks, an occasional line and beads. I don't NEED anything else. In that type of business you need a constant flow of new customers willing to spend big bucks.

If it weren't for the Big O selling sweaters and jackets for 2+ bills each, the flyfishing department could not sustain even a down-sized facility.

Even now with all the vacancies these leases are criminal. Many include maintainance fees pertaining to roofs, furnaces, parking lots, ect. on top of %'s based on sales and a base rate "starting" at $24 a foot. That's a ton of hooks, tinsel and thread 

Too small of a niche! Add the competition from on-line stores.....

I hope they make it in the new location. There's always the odd-ball stuff that one needs to see and handle before pulling trigger.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Hopefully the new location works out well for them. I have only bought supplies from them a couple times. The couple experiences I have had were both positive. Their staff was friendly and they had exactly what I went into the shop for. They even had some maribou with flymart labels on them for really cheap my last trip in in October.


----------

